# France from Ireland



## 90340 (May 1, 2005)

This might be of interest to anyone going to France from Ireland this July,I've just been checking crossings and have found that with Irish Ferries from Roslaire there is over €300 of a difference if you can avoid travelling weekends, I've booked to travel on Mon 10th July which works out €255 less than the previous Saturday and €330 less than the following Friday.


----------



## 88757 (May 9, 2005)

We usually travel Irish Ferries, but this year are giving Celtic Ferries a go. Travelling out early June and back early July, we're saving a few hundred over the Irish Ferries price and meals and cabins are included. Celtic Ferries apparently just started taking non-commercial vehicles last year and don't take foot passengers. We hope it'll be okay. Will post after our trip, for the information of fellow Irish travellers.
Mary :roll:


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

When I traveled to Ireland from Belgium last summer I used the land bridge through the UK and the total cost including Fuel was less than half what I was quoted by Irish Ferries. As far a time was concerned it was not a lot different as I drove direct none stop through the UK.
It is a bit more driving but that can also be made into an adventure.
But I will also check out celtic next time.


----------



## 90340 (May 1, 2005)

I tried Celtic Ferries but they worked out about €200 dearer return for similar dates, I also have landbridged and although I loved the drive myself I was out voted by the rest of the family, they found the drive through the UK "boring" so I'll have to wait until they have flown the coup to reap the savings there.


----------



## Slow (May 17, 2005)

We normally travel landbridge. This year, we've availed of the offer by Irish Ferries Rosslare - Cherbourg with a free UK trip thrown in to be taken at a later date.

They have a PR challenge ahead of them after the industrial action, so prices will be about two thirds of 2005 this year.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Just booked with Irish Ferries for May 13th to June 20th including cabin with Motorhome for 2 persons. Rosslare/Cherbourg return

Irish Ferries €550.
Celtic Link Ferries €680
Brittany Ferries €890


----------



## 90340 (May 1, 2005)

Our trip in July for 3 adults and 2 children works out at €1224 with Irish Ferries, Celtic Ferries would have been around €1400 and Brittany Ferries a ridiculous €1900


----------



## 88757 (May 9, 2005)

Checked my dates again - going out early June, back leaving France 5th July, definitely cheaper with Celtic maybe it's just an anomoly with those particular dates. Only thing I wonder about is the free trip to Britain with Irish Ferries. Does anyone know it they give this with large Motorhomes? I still have my booking ref. from last summer and intended to check before it goes out of date. It's about the only way we'll take the motorhome to U.K. as crossing the Irish Sea, certainly from the Irish side takes a huge jump in price when a motorhome is involved.
Mary


----------



## 96109 (Aug 23, 2005)

Metromary said:


> Only thing I wonder about is the free trip to Britain with Irish Ferries. Does anyone know it they give this with large Motorhomes? I still have my booking ref. from last summer and intended to check before it goes out of date.


Mary,

The conditions for the free sailing is that you must be using the same vehicle that you sailed to France in, as least thats what they said to me. I'm using my free sailing to go across to the Birmingham show and the only extra that I have to pay is €30 to bring our son. The van and 2 adults are free.

Dec.


----------



## 88757 (May 9, 2005)

Yippeee!! Thanks Dec. then we will certainly cross to the Uk with the van. Looking forward to it. Will have to be from Wednesday to Sunday, before May. any suggestions where we might go? We'll probably cross dublin to Holyhead. any nice spots within a couple of hours of Holyhead, or any shows we shouldn't miss?
Mary :lol:


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Snowdon/Betys-y-coed and Portmeirion within easy reach.

Chester lovely town.


----------



## 96109 (Aug 23, 2005)

Totally agree with Nora & Neil.

Spent Easter 2004 in that area and really enjoyed it.

Dec.


----------



## 88757 (May 9, 2005)

*nice spots in North Wales*

Sounds good. I do remember Chester from some years back and have often meant to visit Snowdon. Maybe April when weather should be milder and will be a nice lead up to our month in France/Italy in June.
Mary


----------

